# John Deere STX30 starter



## keb (May 26, 2010)

I have a JDstx 30 (89/90 model)with a starter that is hard to get work!I have to repeatedly turn the key to get it to crank the motor.Yes the battery is fully charged,connections good and clean,plus tight.In the past I have removed the starter and somewhat disassembled it to clean the starter and solenoid.Its seams to help for a while.What can i do to to make this starter work without having to buy a new one?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the starter on your engine have the solenoid attached to the side of the starter?


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Yes sir!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

These type of starters require a higher current to operate the solenoid then most starters, because the solenoid also operates the starter Bendix. If the solenoid does not fully engage the Bendix, the connection is not made to engage the starter motor. Sometimes over a period of time, the safety interlock switches and other connections that operate the starter circuit, develop some resistance and do not allow sufficient current to flow to the solenoid. 

You can test this by using a jumper wire from the tab on solenoid directly to the terminal where the battery cable is attached. If the starter engages this way, then your just not getting enough current flow to the solenoid. The easiest way to overcome this problem is to install a second relay with heavier gauge wire to activate the starter solenoid.


----------

